# driving licence number query



## kiwifruit (11 Nov 2008)

Im renewing my car insurance at the minute and i have been asked to provide my driving licence number.. when i looked at my licence it has 2 numbers on it. there is a number under the "when issued" statement and just under that there is another number in big red block.. Which one is the licence number? i know its trivial but i would hate to pick one just to have it posted back to me for having used the wrong number.
thanking all who have even read this long winded query.


----------



## Guest122 (11 Nov 2008)

I have used the Big Red Number before and had no issues/complaints.

But it is a bit confusing.

BB


----------



## twofor1 (11 Nov 2008)

If you look at A in section 2, it says it’s the black one at point 5 on your licence.  I agree it is confusing.
http://www.rsa.ie/SERVICES/upload/File/RSA Driver Card Form 31.07.pdf


----------

